# pregnacare and twins



## stephf10 (May 27, 2010)

Hello, 
found out today that we are expecting twins    this may be a daft question but should I take two pregnacare in the evening instead of one as I now have double the trouble.....

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Steph,

Congrats on the twins    You don't need to take extra though, just stick to the usual dose and you'll be fine 

Maz x


----------

